# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Gravity RC - For real this time

## Hukif

So, first things first. Some people know that I created another guide before which is pretty much me telling the story of what happened when I learnt about weight in dreams being different and created that RC for myself back in 2003.

This is for others to try and hopefully give them an edge towards self awareness, recall and lucidity.

Gravity RC as performed by me is the constant focus of body weight throughout all the day, no more and no less than that.

This same RC, which some people call GRC or All-Day RC is a form of self awareness, learning more about the world we live in and more about oneself.

Now, how to do it?

IMO dreams and the waking reality are both sides of the same coin. The waking world is the one we see through the stimuli we receive from the exterior world and translate through our brains. Dreams are, the world built in by our brains from within.

If you think about it, being awake is like moving in the air. We do it all the time, this is normal and we know how it feels. But what happens if we are thrown into water? It feels different, but at the same time we are not aware enough to realize this difference, since we are asleep while in the water.

This RC, is here to teach you enough about yourself, about how it feels to be normal, awake or in the air and so that whenever you hit the dream or the water, you will realize the difference and become lucid off it.

The RC, or gravity makes YOU one big RC, it is performed throughout all the day.

The reason why I said before that it is really hard, is basically because I did it full body. So I will leave this here: Dont do it full body, while this is how I did it, it makes it harder. Everyone so far that has succeeded besides me, has done it to a single body part and still receives the benefits; be it your leg or your arm, do it your own way. We are all different, we all dream differently, so we should use this not as a step by step tutorial, but rather as a tool for ones own use.

SO  what is it, how do I do it?

As mentioned above, this GRC is learning how your own body weighs and applying it throughout all the day. You wake up and begin, go to sleep and keep it up, it becomes second nature and helps you to become more self aware, to be more present in the moment.

How to do it? To perform it, you have to first learn what it means to be normal. We take it for granted and forget what it is like to be alive, to be present and to be ourselves simply because its the norm. Take something that is heavy, try to keep it up or on for as long as you can and then that will become normal. You may even forget this new sensation; let go of whatever you were carrying, that body part, you will feel lighter, strange because the common changed. THAT is what you need to learn, to memorize and then to use it in order to gain lucidity.
One perfect example, is for someone who has a backpack, they have random stuff, maybe for school, for camp or just because you dont like fancy things. It changes your bodies weigh, it is different but when going in ones merry way to school/work/parties you forget about it, it becomes the common. Try to be aware of that weight, of the change when you put it on and when you put it off, that is how you do it.

But what if I dont question if it is a dream while dreaming? Well, you are not questioning if you are dreaming. You are only learning something simple Normal = awake and abnormal = asleep.

Now, do not get me wrong. This doesnt means you should not be critical, in order to answer this you need to learn whats normal and be self aware. While performing this RC, you may realize that the world itself feels a bit different, that you feel more present in the moment. When I and some others do it, multitasking is even easier than when not doing it because of that extra awareness. Be aware of you  and how you are, so that when there is a change you will know, for your body has already made the connection to normal and will realize when something is abnormal. This, is a Reality Check after all, it is just that you are not checking to see if you are asleep, but rather checking all the time, if you are awake.

Dont be discouraged if you dont see success right away. It normally comes in tidbits and shows itself through other non-lucid means. Augmented recall, as one is more present on the moment is one of the things you may realize are changing with your dreams when you start this RC. Random DILDs, remembering when you wake up in the middle of the night and even questioning things more often than not are all things that happen with this new awareness of oneself.

If you are already here, just enjoy the ride. When learning how normal feels, have fun. Try different things, things that may seem interesting. Learn them, memorize them and use them for your own benefit. There is no point in making lucidity stressful, if we are doing it for fun, right?

Now lets try something real quick. Some example that can be done right away. Your legs lift your body, thats normal. But how often do we lift our legs? Why not lift them and see how long you can stay like that, and hey, lets see how the weight of our legs feels for a change. Get an edge on that tiny bit of awareness we all have.

Good, so now what will happen in a dream? You will go inside, the awareness that you have built up to this point will increase your dream awareness, self awareness in this case and increase chances of lucidity. If gravity is abnormal, you will know that it is weird, that this is not waking life and become lucid. If you want to stabilize, do it. But the best way to keep the dream going is to enjoy it and engage with it. If you want to try and make it longer, dont worry, dreams last however much they need to last and if you are about to wake up go ahead and wake up and DEILD back, your awareness is already in peak form, so use it to your own advantage and with creativity.

TL ::D: R version
1-	Check your own weight by comparing yourself when lifting something vs not lifting it
2-	Choose one body part after experimenting, use the easiest one for you
3-	Be aware of your body weight and yourself, build up on that awareness
4-	At the beginning, you need to keep it in the foreground. Slowly but surely it will fade into second nature.
5-	You have become a RC, try to keep it up for as long as possible while awake
6-	This awareness and the RC itself will become second nature
7-	They will appear in a dream, making you realize the difference and become lucid
8-	Profit?

----------


## Charles3

Thanks! I like it! It reminds me of ADA but wiht a particular point of focus. We can't look at our hands all the time but we can feel our bodyweight all the time. Plus it is original and I always appreciate hearing something new in the LD world!

----------


## ArjuBalor

Okay , So is there a way to make it a habit very fast?

----------


## Hukif

To be honest with you, I have no idea.
I did what worked for me, so everyone must walk down their own path.

----------


## Mzzkc

You _might_ be able to accelerate results through tDCS.

But you'd essentially be conducting a potentially dangerous experiment on yourself for no guaranteed results.

Worth a few volts to the ol' cranium? You gotta do the research and decide for yourself.

----------


## zelcrow

I really like the idea of this RC and I'm happy I found this thread.  I heard a reference to it earlier on the forum and wanted to know more.    I'm very new to Lucid Dreaming and I wonder if this is a good RC for me to work on to raise awareness.  Any thoughts on that?  Maybe experience level doesn't play a part in this, but maybe there is something I haven't thought of.

Also, Hukif, how long did it take for you to get to the point where you're consistently lucid from this RC method? And how diligently and consistently did you work towards it?   I'm sure it will different for everyone and a lot depends on the work you put in, but I'm curious to know more of your personal journey with this.

----------


## Hukif

Hi there, sorry for the late reply. I keep having life issues and getting back online. It is a good way to raise awareness yes. However I do advise everyone that each technique is but the pathway a person took. So you gotta tinker with it in a way that will work for you.

I would say 90 days, right now I am lucid in almost all of my dreams, like once a month or so will encounter a non lucid.
I still am doing the RC, although at this time it has become second nature.

----------


## Nfri

> Hi there, sorry for the late reply. I keep having life issues and getting back online. It is a good way to raise awareness yes. However I do advise everyone that each technique is but the pathway a person took. So you gotta tinker with it in a way that will work for you.
> 
> I would say 90 days, right now I am lucid in almost all of my dreams, like once a month or so will encounter a non lucid.
> I still am doing the RC, although at this time it has become second nature.



How does gravity feels in your dreams? I mean i there significant difference to trigger lucidity? Is it weaker or stronger or you dont feel it at all? I never focus on gravity in dreams, only when Im flying i guess...

----------


## Hukif

> How does gravity feels in your dreams? I mean i there significant difference to trigger lucidity? Is it weaker or stronger or you dont feel it at all? I never focus on gravity in dreams, only when Im flying i guess...



Yes there is! It is normally heavier for me, so that makes it easy. However sometimes will have more normal gravity or will just feel the one from the waking world. When that happens I normally become lucid because it does not feel right. Like I may be standing in the dream and the weight feels as if I was lying down in bed, so get lucid from that also.

----------


## lenscaper

In my short time at this I have been using gravity awareness throughout the day as I pace around my office on the phone. While walking I raise my hands to use that RC and then I close my eyes and rise onto my toes while slowly lowering my hands, feeling the pull of gravity and imagining breaking free from it.

I have been off the ground one time in a dream while walking and trying to rise like that. It was and embarrassingly futile attempt at flight.  :smiley:

----------


## zelcrow

I am considering using ankle weights with the all-day gravity RC, at least on my days off.

And I understand, lenscaper.  The last time I attempted to fly in a lucid I just started falling backward :p

----------


## Hukif

> In my short time at this I have been using gravity awareness throughout the day as I pace around my office on the phone. While walking I raise my hands to use that RC and then I close my eyes and rise onto my toes while slowly lowering my hands, feeling the pull of gravity and imagining breaking free from it.
> 
> I have been off the ground one time in a dream while walking and trying to rise like that. It was and embarrassingly futile attempt at flight.



haha oh gosh, I had the hardest time learning to fly! My first few attempts were me been just been thrown out of the planet and then been pulled backwards. Have you tried jumping and then making a stand midair, then going from there?

@zelcrow - Ankle weight sounds good. Do you walk a lot?

----------


## lenscaper

> Have you tried jumping and then making a stand midair, then going from there?



I am nowhere near that point in this journey so far.  :armflap:  My lucid successes still come as a bit of surprise but that sounds like a great way to gain some control over things.

That first attempt left me just off the ground with my knees kind of dragging. I have since managed a leaping take-off that was so exhilarating that it, of course, woke me up.

I think the gravity concept has really been helping me during the preparatory stages of SSILD......feeling my body weight on the bed and trying to feel the weights of different body parts.

----------


## Hukif

Pff, its not "I am nowhere near" it is "Will use it when I am at"!
Well, thats a start.

Truth to be told, I use this RC for more than just LDing, also for control and as a sort of meditation I can cope up with

----------


## zelcrow

Most days I walk a good bit.  I think that between walking and even feeling the difference in weight while stationary that maybe it will help with the gravity RC.  I'd love to develop a way to be lucid in just about every dream.  Your gravity RC method seems like a good way to get there.  

Your leaping take-off attempt sounds pretty fun even though short, lenscaper!

----------


## Hukif

Then I would say go for it, personalize it and use it for your own dream journeys.

----------

